# Accessing F202 switch in the windshield frame of a NB convertible



## armyRN (Mar 16, 2017)

I've got the dreaded alarm and blinking light telling me my convertible top isn't securely latched to the windshield frame (although I know it is properly latched). I'm going to try replacing the F202 switch up there (part is on order). Before I just go tearing into it (and hoping I don't break any of the trim in the process) does anyone have a video link or something with pictures of how to access the switch above the rear view mirror? Or anyone here that's done it that can give me some pointers?

I've tried googling this without success, and tried doing a search on this forum with no success. 

Thanks.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Note the f202 sensor location: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ble_top_open_position_switch_f171/page_14758/

remove trim panels/sun visors, lights, etc.; as outlined below: 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...ion/service_and_repair/procedures/page_13883/

Overview of typical problems and possible other reasons; aside from f202 sensor: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4969206-2004-Beetle-Convertible-Electric-ROOF-Horror-Story


----------



## armyRN (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank-you billymade for the links and diagrams. They were very helpful.

It was definitely the F202 switch. The little lever on the switch had lost its tension, and had fallen behind the piece that moves the switch lever. Once it was replaced, it worked perfectly.

These Bugs do not like to give up their parts easily. It was challenging getting to the switch itself - lots of pieces had to be removed just to get to the switch. But in the end, it was worth it. It was nice to start out and not hear that buzzer for ten seconds every single time you took off from a standstill.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, glad you got it fixed! eace:


----------

